# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دیپلم فنی ها وارد شن

## Yek.Doost

*با سلام و درودی بی کران

من دیپلم ریاضی دارم -پیش ندارم - کاردانی الکترونیک هم دارم - میخوام تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم - همون طور که میدونید مدرک کاردانی همون معادل پیش دانشگاهی هستش و میتونم با اون کنکور بدم  - حالا مشکل اینجاست که معدلم کتبیم 10 هستش - تا الان چند بار زنگ سنجش - هر کی یه نظر میده - یکی میگه چون دیپلمت ریاضی هستش تاثیر معدل داری -یکی میگه چون با مدرک کاردانی شرکت میکنی تاثیر معدل نداری - خلاصه بازم امروز زنگ زدم میگه تاثیرم معدل داری 
مورد بعدی اینه که من مجوز تغییر دیپلم از ریاضی به تجربی رو از آموزش و پروش گرفتم - همه درس ها رو میتونم امتحان بدم - ولی چون من خیلی وقته از درس فاصله گرفتم نمیتونم امتحان بدم و فعلا دارم کنکوری میخونم -به خاطر همین گفتم دیپ فنی  یا متفرقه بگیرم که دیگه تاثیر معدل نداشته باشم و خیالم راحت شه

سوال اول :‌ اسون ترین دیپلمی که سراغ دارید چی هست ؟‌ یه دیپلمی معرفی بکنید که با دیپلم ریاضی تطبیقش بکنم و واحد های کمتری رو بگذرونم ( اگه کسی از دیپلم های همچون گرافیک و نقاشی و هنر و... اطلاعی داره بگه اینا چطورین 

سوال دوم :‌این واحد هایی که تو کاردانی پاس کردم تو مدرک جدیدی که میخام بگیرم فایده ای ندارن - تطبیق نمیزنن ؟‌خیلی عالی میشد کسی از این سر در بیاره و کمکم کنه - چون مطمن هستم یه راه کاری داره و من از اون بی خبرم

سوال سوم : یه دوره 9 ماهه تراشکاری درجه دو تو خوده فنی حرفه ای گذروندم - مدرکش به دردم میخوره ؟‌ میشه باش دیپلم گرفت یا تطبیق زد ؟*

----------


## Yek.Doost

up

----------

